# Mi ha spiazzato ...



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!! 
Ecco cio' mi ha spiazzato, ovviamente quel "mi ami" e' estremizzato ma, e' come se mi avesse lanciato un messaggio.
La cosa mi fa un po' paura...... E allo stesso tempo mi piace.
Proprio vero che bisogna vivere le cose senza mettere troppi paletti....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...





...quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventa polmonite.....BIS


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


Scappa finchè sei in tempo.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventa polmonite.....BIS


quoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


maro'...

cazzi piu' grandi in arrivo...

ahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


La fine e' vicina....   :nuke:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventa polmonite.....BIS


Quoto!


----------



## Eretteo (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventa polmonite.....BIS


Devo ammettere che mi piace il tuo avatar


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro'...
> 
> cazzi piu' grandi in arrivo...
> 
> ahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MICA SI RISPARMIA QUI

NON SI BADA A SPESE


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2012)

Al di la dei commenti tu come stai? Se tifa paicere non scapperai se invece il contrario credo  gambeee

Ma qui dentro di traditori soloxsesso ne vedo pochini, forse tre, o due emezzo

Quindi qualche implicazione c’è sempre
E vuoi dirci di più

Anche a me è successo e bah..un po un disastro ecco innamorarsi da sposati con prole eh!
Poi io capacità di vivermi le cose ZERO

ps: lassa xdere i commenti e le risa è pieno di burloni qui dentro


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


Uffi ste donne che non capiscono...uffi dei...
Tu non hai capito che lui voleva che gli rispondessi così eh?
Cos'è che vuoi tu? Lurido porco? Che ti dica che ti ami?
Ma come osi maiale schifoso? Noi siamo solo due porci che si trovano per scopare eh?
Qua maiale leccamela!

Ah ste donne che non capiscono na mazza....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Al di la dei commenti tu come stai? Se tifa paicere non scapperai se invece il contrario credo  gambeee
> 
> Ma qui dentro di traditori soloxsesso ne vedo pochini, forse tre, o due emezzo
> 
> ...




Come sto? Spiazzata appunto.... Sono sempre stata un po' frenata, questo e' il classico bello e dannato gia' recidivo in quanto amanti.
Forse si e' sbilanciato proprio perche' mi ha vista sempre sulle mie, mai un gesto affettuoso o una parolina dolce.
Non che non me ne venissero ma,non sembrandomi il tipo ,ho sempre evitato.
Terreno pericolosissimo lo so......che devo fare, vivermela... E farlo impazzire.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Lui: Qualche volta potresti anche dire che mi ami 

Te: Ti sembro una che spara cazzate ? Zitto e scopa.




Next


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui: Qualche volta potresti anche dire che mi ami
> 
> Te: Ti sembro una che spara cazzate ? Zitto e scopa.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui: Qualche volta potresti anche dire che mi ami
> 
> Te: Ti sembro una che spara cazzate ? Zitto e scopa.
> 
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: Della serie...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: Della serie...
> View attachment 4963


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 4964


----------



## ferita (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


Siete persone o cagnolini che si accoppiano in mezzo alla strada?


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: Della serie...
> View attachment 4963





Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 4964





Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4965


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (10 Luglio 2012)

Ma certo che ti ha lanciato un messaggio: "Ma come, cadono tutte ai miei piedi e tu no?"
Non mollare. E segui il consiglio di Tuba:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui: Qualche volta potresti anche dire che mi ami
> 
> Te: Ti sembro una che spara cazzate ? Zitto e scopa.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ne ho una marea...ma non posso svaccare questo interessantissimo 3d...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventa polmonite.....BIS



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...



MA tu lo ami ??
O gli e lo diresti  solo perchè te l'ho ha chiesto?
Ma dai non si fanno certe domande ?

Senti piantala di stare  fra le nuvole hai una famiglia ...:smile:


Cosa vuoi fare tu mettere in gioco tutta la tua famiglia ? e lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> MA tu lo ami ??
> O gli e lo diresti  solo perchè te l'ho ha chiesto?
> Ma dai non si fanno certe domande ?
> 
> ...


Ma non voglio mettere in discussione un bel niente.... Vivo alla giornata, non sono certo innamorata ma divertita.
Ecco e' arrivato un messaggio...... Gioco pericolosissimo lo so.


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non voglio mettere in discussione un bel niente.... Vivo alla giornata, non sono certo innamorata ma divertita.
> Ecco e' arrivato un messaggio...... Gioco pericolosissimo lo so.


girace er nummmero, ci rispondo io...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> girace er nummmero, ci rispondo io...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


di la c'è un'altra perla di saggezza....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non voglio mettere in discussione un bel niente.... Vivo alla giornata, non sono certo innamorata ma divertita.
> Ecco e' arrivato un messaggio...... Gioco pericolosissimo lo so.



Per esperienza personale il gioco è bello finchè dura poco... 
Dopo non e più un gioco e qualcuno finisce a piangere...

Oddio oggi mi sento mamma ... scusatemi:smile:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di la c'è un'altra perla di saggezza....


Dove?


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dove?


i traditori seriali sono capaci di amare....va a leggere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i traditori seriali sono capaci di amare....va a leggere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


volo...:aereo:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come sto? Spiazzata appunto.... Sono sempre stata un po' frenata, questo e' il classico bello e dannato gia' recidivo in quanto amanti.
> Forse si e' sbilanciato proprio perche' mi ha vista sempre sulle mie, mai un gesto affettuoso o una parolina dolce.
> Non che non me ne venissero ma,non sembrandomi il tipo ,ho sempre evitato.
> Terreno pericolosissimo lo so......che devo fare, vivermela... E farlo impazzire.



brava. e non cambiare.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> girace er nummmero, ci rispondo io...
> 
> ahahahahah


 crI TIno


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> crI TIno


sarebbe divertente però


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lui: Qualche volta potresti anche dire che mi ami
> 
> Te: Ti sembro una che spara cazzate ? Zitto e scopa.
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sarebbe divertente però



certo che lo sarebbe..da mori:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

anzi, potremmo costituire un comitato di aiuto per scherzi telefonici a chi ne ha bisogno.

sai che ghignate:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che lo sarebbe..da mori:rotfl:



:yes:

daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dai il numero a Stè che ci stiamo annoiando qui


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

ah beh...un numero di telefono al quale fare scherzi spietati lo avrei...

ma stermi' non ne avrebbe voglia, sono sicura.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah beh...un numero di telefono al quale fare scherzi spietati lo avrei...
> 
> ma stermi' non ne avrebbe voglia, sono sicura.


stermy vero che ti va?


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

stermy, ti faccio una ricarica.


Non ce sto a provolà. ben inteso


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stermy, ti faccio una ricarica.
> 
> 
> Non ce sto a provolà. ben inteso


allora no...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora no...
> 
> ahahahah



eddai asino che sei ...solo tu saresti capace di fare quello che sai fare.



eppoi, tu sei un finto cinico...lo so. ne sono certissima.


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eddai asino che sei ...solo tu saresti capace di fare quello che sai fare.
> 
> 
> 
> eppoi, tu sei un finto cinico...lo so. ne sono certissima.


FINTO CINICO A MEEEEEEEEEE?

mavafankul mice'...

commkazztepermetti...emmo' trovate n'artra gabbina telefonica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> FINTO CINICO A MEEEEEEEEEE?
> 
> mavafankul mice'...
> 
> ...



e dai stermy.... :kiss:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*gabbinO telefonicO*



exStermy ha detto:


> FINTO CINICO A MEEEEEEEEEE?
> 
> mavafankul mice'...
> 
> ...




se tu fossi cinico davvero, saresti piu superficiale...e invece non lo sei...strunz' si,lo sei ,  ma superficiale manco pè ggnente!
 ah, ah, ah!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai stermy.... :kiss:


lo vedi..è cosi..lo conosco da 10 anni quasi.


non lo corrompi manco a mori...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

( e lo ammiro per questo )


anche se rimane strunz'


----------



## Daniele (11 Luglio 2012)

Donne, ma sapete cosa è un dannato???? Tipico dannato sono io porca miseria, non quelli dei telefilm del cazzo.
QUindi sto tizio è un rimpipalle bello da quanto dici (dannato = rimpicoglioni di prima categoria, te lo posso giurare), ma mandalo a spendere quando ti chiede di dirgli che lo ami, digli che ami piuttosto che lui il suo pene, che ne so!!!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...



E' proprio vero che l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, a qualsiasi condizione e maschera.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, a qualsiasi condizione e maschera.


fino ai 13 anni....15, to'...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fino ai 13 anni....15, to'...
> 
> ahahahah


Manca la senilità


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare *insomma ad interagire*.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...


mi dovete spiegare come ponete i limiti del _solo sesso _dove_ non s'interagisce.
_


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dovete spiegare come ponete i limiti del _solo sesso _dove_ non s'interagisce.
> _



oggi si scopa, chi c'è c'è

credo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oggi si scopa, chi c'è c'è
> 
> credo:mrgreen:



 Sei tremenda!!  
Dove e a che ora?


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oggi si scopa, chi c'è c'è
> 
> credo:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dovete spiegare come ponete i limiti del _solo sesso _dove_ non s'interagisce.
> _


Ma devo farti un disegnino????


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, a qualsiasi condizione e maschera.


Amato??? E chi ha parlato di amore


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Che dite mi sto inguaiando??? 
Siamo arrivati a sentirci tutti i giorni... Insomma questa storia iniziata puramente per sesso sta prendendo credo un'altra piega.
Persino lui mi appare diverso , si pone nei miei confronti in maniera diversa, si espone con amore tesoro , mi manchi.....
Insomm io dico lo so che non devo metterci le emozioni ma , queste ultime mi sovrastano e ho una paura fottuta.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che dite mi sto inguaiando???


Lo sei già se credi che dopo un paio di mesi la sua frase " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
sia sincera e dettata da un vero e grande sentimento.
Pensa tu, era già all'epoca così' sicuro dei tuoi sentimenti per lui (...) che ti ha consigliato di dirgli che lo ami! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo sei già se credi che dopo un paio di mesi la sua frase " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> sia sincera e dettata da un vero e grande sentimento.
> Pensa tu, era già all'epoca così' sicuro dei tuoi sentimenti per lui (...) che ti ha consigliato di dirgli che lo ami! :rotfl:


mi sono accota che l'avevo gia scritto in questo 3D...
ma lo scrivo di nuovo

"quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite..bis..."

nell'altro 3D di lavarello invece la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite ..3  la vendetta...":rotfl:

ma a quante persone manca l'aria...dico??
aprite un pochino le finestre cavolo...


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...



infatti basta un solo paletto..... meglio se un palo......:mrgreen:.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che dite mi sto inguaiando???
> Siamo arrivati a sentirci tutti i giorni... Insomma questa storia iniziata puramente per sesso sta prendendo credo un'altra piega.
> Persino lui mi appare diverso , si pone nei miei confronti in maniera diversa, si espone con amore tesoro , mi manchi.....
> Insomm io dico lo so che non devo metterci le emozioni ma , queste ultime mi sovrastano e ho una paura fottuta.



sei invornita..cosi'e'squallido.diventa un secondo marito..che schifo..e scusa tutti i giorni cosa vi ditr??spero no n..amore quanti mi manchi...o si'?????prendi esempio dal Sommo Lothar...io forse la vedo domenica sera..la volta prima..bo????a giugno direi...quella li'.le altre ancor di piu'..ahahaaaaaa


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono accota che l'avevo gia scritto in questo 3D...
> ma lo scrivo di nuovo
> 
> "quando la boccata d'aria fresca diventò polmonite..bis..."
> ...



Stai diventando ripetitiva.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei invornita..cosi'e'squallido.diventa un secondo marito..che schifo..e scusa tutti i giorni cosa vi ditr??spero no n..amore quanti mi manchi...o si'?????prendi esempio dal Sommo Lothar...io forse la vedo domenica sera..la volta prima..bo????a giugno direi...quella li'.le altre ancor di piu'..ahahaaaaaa


Va be' allora spiegatemi la differenza tra un' amante e un tromb'amico......e ditemi che devo fare......


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va be' allora spiegatemi la differenza tra un' amante e un tromb'amico......e ditemi che devo fare......


Nessuno può dirti quello che DEVI fare.
Ma ti consiglio, visto che sei sposata con figli, di capire bene quello che vuoi da questa frequentazione e nella tua vita, prima "d'ìnguagliarti" (come cavolo si scrive??) ancora di più.

Amante: sesso e stop, oppure una vera e propria relazione (secondo matrimonio), ecc..
Trombamico: amicizia e sesso...non si dice ti amo ad un amico.

In ogni caso, non credi che frasi tipo "ti amo", "mi manchi", ecc....siano un po' troppo forti? 
certo dipende pure cosa significano queste frasi per te...


----------



## Spider (20 Luglio 2012)

... la leggerezza della discussione... e anche della domanda iniziale...
certo fanno riflettere...
mi pongo, è ovvio dalla parte di queste ignaro consorte..
.. uomo errato, sbagliato... senza stimoli... devo pensare a questo punto...
come si può essere cosi "freddi" e "lucidi" in un tradimento?
.. possibile che ingannare consapevolmente qualcuno, non crei nessun rimorso... neanche il più piccolo?
l'unica preuccupazione .. è pensare a se stessi.
.. anche il sentimento dell'altro crea disarmonia... mai stati pronti all'amore..
ne prima, ne dopo...
ma nello specchio ti guardi mai?


----------



## blu (21 Luglio 2012)

*caizer*



Spider ha detto:


> ... la leggerezza della discussione... e anche della domanda iniziale...
> certo fanno riflettere...
> mi pongo, è ovvio dalla parte di queste ignaro consorte..
> .. uomo errato, sbagliato... senza stimoli... devo pensare a questo punto...
> ...


Come spesso accade,ti quoto!!!


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... la leggerezza della discussione... e anche della domanda iniziale...
> certo fanno riflettere...
> mi pongo, è ovvio dalla parte di queste ignaro consorte..
> .. uomo errato, sbagliato... senza stimoli... devo pensare a questo punto...
> ...


Ti quoto pure io. E ti approvo anche.
La frase in grassetto mi ha colpito come una fucilata.


----------



## blu (21 Luglio 2012)

*Davvero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Leda ha detto:


> Ti quoto pure io. E ti approvo anche.
> La frase in grassetto mi ha colpito come una fucilata.


Bellissima perche' l'amore è armonia!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... la leggerezza della discussione... e anche della domanda iniziale...
> certo fanno riflettere...
> mi pongo, è ovvio dalla parte di queste ignaro consorte..
> .. uomo errato, sbagliato... senza stimoli... devo pensare a questo punto...
> ...


Mi chiedo ma quale morbosita' ti fa leggere e commentare discussioni che tu ritieni leggere? 
Ma sai quanti ignari consorti esistono?
Certo che mi guardo alla specchio, sono una traditrice , bugiarda , falsa e cinica che pensa solo a s'è stessa.
Non ho chiesto il tuo giudizio al limite un tuo parere , troppo facile giudicare senza conoscere dinamiche e meccanismi di certe situazioni , fin troppo facile.
Su cosa vuoi riflettere? Sulla complessita' dell' animo umano al limite.... Dei moralismi acclamati qui, almeno io , ce ne facciamo un baffo.....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi chiedo ma quale morbosita' ti fa leggere e commentare discussioni che tu ritieni leggere?
> Ma sai quanti ignari consorti esistono?
> Certo che mi guardo alla specchio, sono una traditrice , bugiarda , falsa e cinica che pensa solo a s'è stessa.
> Non ho chiesto il tuo giudizio al limite un tuo parere , troppo facile giudicare senza conoscere dinamiche e meccanismi di certe situazioni , fin troppo facile.
> Su cosa vuoi riflettere? Sulla complessita' dell' animo umano al limite.... Dei moralismi acclamati qui, almeno io , ce ne facciamo un baffo.....


Mi spiace.
Ogni sana adultera sa che le possono venire i sassi in testa.
Ogni donna che tradisce suo marito dev'essere pronta a sentirsi dire...
Lo sa cosa tu se...lo sa cosa tu se...

tu se na troia...

Non esiste peccatore che si sottragga al dito puntato contro di lui.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi chiedo ma quale morbosita' ti fa leggere e commentare discussioni che tu ritieni leggere?
> Ma sai quanti ignari consorti esistono?
> Certo che mi guardo alla specchio, sono una traditrice , bugiarda , falsa e cinica che pensa solo a s'è stessa.
> Non ho chiesto il tuo giudizio al limite un tuo parere , troppo facile giudicare senza conoscere dinamiche e meccanismi di certe situazioni , fin troppo facile.
> Su cosa vuoi riflettere? Sulla complessita' dell' animo umano al limite.... Dei moralismi acclamati qui, almeno io , ce ne facciamo un baffo.....


Anche io sono una traditrice, così non ci sono dubbi.

Quello che io vedo è...pericolo. Pericolo. Pericolo.

Perchè tradisci?
Perchè con quest'uomo?
Chi era prima per te?

Scusa, magari l'hai già scritto ma leggendo le risposte non mi sembra...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace.
> Ogni sana adultera sa che le possono venire i sassi in testa.
> Ogni donna che tradisce suo marito dev'essere pronta a sentirsi dire...
> Lo sa cosa tu se...lo sa cosa tu se...
> ...


Ma un uomo che tradisce sua moglie che e' allora?
Eruditemi uomini di sani principi e monogami acclamati.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io sono una traditrice, così non ci sono dubbi.
> 
> Quello che io vedo è...pericolo. Pericolo. Pericolo.
> 
> ...


Tradisco perche' non ho piu' all'interno del mio matrimonio passione, emozioni ma solo grande stima e affetto.
Quest' uomo e' capitato all' improvviso, conosciuto al di fuori dell' ambiente famigliare o lavorativo.
Sono consapevole del pericolo, se non lo fossi non scriverei qui.
Ma purtroppo la ragione non basta a bloccare l' istinto....


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma un uomo che tradisce sua moglie che e' allora?
> Eruditemi uomini di sani principi e monogami acclamati.


La stessa cosa. Non facciamo distinzioni di genere


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma un uomo che tradisce sua moglie che e' allora?
> Eruditemi uomini di sani principi e monogami acclamati.


Non penso che ci sia differenza tra uomo e donna che tradiscono, soprattutto nei pensieri dei propri figli, gli egoismi personali tendono sempre a lasciarli nel dimenticatoio, mentre i primi ad essere traditi sono loro.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco perche' non ho piu' all'interno del mio matrimonio passione, emozioni ma solo grande stima e affetto.
> Quest' uomo e' capitato all' improvviso, conosciuto al di fuori dell' ambiente famigliare o lavorativo.
> Sono consapevole del pericolo, se non lo fossi non scriverei qui.
> Ma purtroppo la ragione non basta a bloccare l' istinto....


Ok.
Boh...capisco benissimo che la ragione non basta, figurati...
Io non ho mai tradito per mancanze all'interno della mia coppia, ho un uomo che (con qualche distinguo) è esattamente come vorrei che fosse.
Mi completa. E sono felice con lui.

Se tu molli i "freni" ora, possono succedere due cose secondo me.
La prima. Fuoco della passione, sentimento, circo togni a letto e poi...sfiamma il tutto.
Soluzione ottimale.

La seconda. Vi innamorate.
A quel punto?
A quel punto è merda totale lo sai vero?

E' la prima volta che tradisci tuo marito?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se tu molli i "freni" ora, possono succedere due cose secondo me.
> La prima. Fuoco della passione, sentimento, circo togni a letto e poi...sfiamma il tutto.
> Soluzione ottimale.
> 
> ...


No e' la seconda volta, la prima si e' conclusa dopo pochissimo sfiammata in modo naturale e senza strascici o rancori.
Questa e' iniziata ad aprile, inizialmente non mi sono posta domande o aspettative , proprio perche' il tizio mi sembrava interessato ad una cosa sola,ottenuta e riottenuta la cosa pero' cominciano ad interagire in modo diverso.
Io sto molto sulle mie tanto che lui stesso mi accusa di essere freddina.
In realta' mi pongo dei freni a priori uno scudo corazzato che mi preserva da quella merda totale nella quale vorrei evitare di trovarmici.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma un uomo che tradisce sua moglie che e' allora?
> Eruditemi uomini di sani principi e monogami acclamati.


Un porco no?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non penso che ci sia differenza tra uomo e donna che tradiscono, soprattutto nei pensieri dei propri figli, gli egoismi personali tendono sempre a lasciarli nel dimenticatoio, mentre i primi ad essere traditi sono loro.
> 
> Maurizio


Quanta retorica inutile.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un porco no?


Non lo so siete voi gli elargito di di appellattivi....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quanta retorica inutile.


Per chi se ne frega come te sicuramente, dato che il tuo problema più grande in questo momento è aver sentito un ti amo, chissà quante volte ,lo avrai detto in modo superficiale, da rimanere spiazzata così tanto quando lo dicono a te.


maurizio


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No e' la seconda volta, la prima si e' conclusa dopo pochissimo sfiammata in modo naturale e senza strascici o rancori.
> Questa e' iniziata ad aprile, inizialmente non mi sono posta domande o aspettative , proprio perche' il tizio mi sembrava interessato ad una cosa sola,ottenuta e riottenuta la cosa pero' cominciano ad interagire in modo diverso.
> Io sto molto sulle mie tanto che lui stesso mi accusa di essere freddina.
> *In realta' mi pongo dei freni a priori uno scudo corazzato che mi preserva da quella merda totale nella quale vorrei evitare di trovarmici*.


Infatti.
Visto che è fuori discussione lasciarlo almeno non mollare gli ormeggi.
Preservati in qualche modo e puoi farlo solo tenendolo a distanza. Per quanto difficile è sempre più facile che smettere di vederlo no?

Però arriverai ad un punto (spero di no) che...non sarà nemmeno più facile non sapere come sta. Cosa sta facendo.

Non lo so...non c'è davvero un consiglio perchè la vedo davvero male.
Non sto pensando al fatto che ti, vi becchino, ma proprio alla devastazione emotiva che certe cose poi provocano.
E diventa difficile il menage a casa, ancora di più.

Poi sai, ripeto. Io non tradisco per mancanze per cui pensare di cercare fuori quello che il mio compagno non mi da nella vita normale è un pò incomprensibile.

Insomma. la vedo male per l'emotività ma sai tu qual'è il tuo limite.
E se l'eventuale sofferenza potrebbe valere tutto il resto.


(stare attenti cazzo!)


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per chi se ne frega come te sicuramente, dato che il tuo problema più grande in questo momento è aver sentito un ti amo, chissà quante volte ,lo avrai detto in modo superficiale, da rimanere spiazzata così tanto quando lo dicono a te.
> 
> 
> maurizio


Ho 45 anni e l' unico " ti amo" l' ho elargito a mio marito e anche a lui non l' dico da mesi. Traditrice coerente.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho 45 anni e l' unico " ti amo" l' ho elargito a mio marito e anche a lui non l' dico da mesi. Traditrice coerente.


Se per te dire "TI AMO" è elargire  uno ne può anche fare a meno.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho 45 anni e l' unico " ti amo" l' ho elargito a mio marito e anche a lui non l' dico da mesi. Traditrice coerente.


lascia stare, con Maurino nostro è inutile.
Bravo ragazzo eh, pure titolare di cattedra all'università se non sbaglio, e belloccio considerato che ogni sera esce con una taglia 40 diversa...

Lascia stare davvero...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> non mollare gli ormeggi.
> 
> 
> (stare attenti cazzo!)


Tebe che dici mi metto questo promemoria nello screen server del cellulare si Sa mai!!!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe che dici mi metto questo promemoria nello screen server del cellulare si Sa mai!!!!


:rofl:

poi se ti registri e magari sei delle mie parti ti offro pure copertura per serate extra.
In una sorta di carboneria solidale diversamente fedeli.


I fedeli hanno delle antenne micidiali, non scordarlo.
E non cominciare a depilarti tutta se non l'hai mai fatto, mi raccomando.


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per te dire "TI AMO" è elargire uno ne può anche fare a meno.
> 
> Maurizio


Condivido :up:

E aggiungo che il problema nasce sempre, inevitabilmente, quando non si sa quello che si vuole: si finisce per ritrovarsi con un sacco di cose che non si vogliono. I tradimenti non fanno eccezione, i turbamenti nemmeno.


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I fedeli hanno delle antenne micidiali, non scordarlo.


modestamente...


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> modestamente...


Sciò.
Pussa via Sibilla maledetta!
(NR...attenta..........Eliade è pericolosissima.......la chiamano la Sibilla qui dentro....ed è fedele.....e quando ti predice come va a finire....ci azzecca....attenta. Non leggerla...)


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sciò.
> Pussa via Sibilla maledetta!
> (NR...attenta..........Eliade è pericolosissima.......la chiamano la Sibilla qui dentro....ed è fedele.....e quando ti predice come va a finire....ci azzecca....attenta. Non leggerla...)


Troppo tardi, non l'ho scritto ma so già...
E' inutile tebe, non è il tipo adatto a seguire la tua strada.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> poi se ti registri e magari sei delle mie parti ti offro pure copertura per serate extra.
> In una sorta di carboneria solidale diversamente fedeli.
> ...


Grande Tebe!!!!!! 
Le antenne dei fedeli le conosco bene , mio marito ha gia' dato quel porco ( si chiama cosi' giusto?)
La copertura decisamente interessante.... Ci penso si


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> poi se ti registri e magari sei delle mie parti ti offro pure copertura per serate extra.
> In una sorta di carboneria solidale diversamente fedeli.
> ...


Mica mi ci vedo tanto come Maurino sono alto 1,85 
se non ti tepili, quando metti il perizoma o il tanga, la sorcetta potrebbe passare per un gattino persiano

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mica mi ci vedo tanto come Maurino sono alto 1,85
> se non ti tepili, quando metti il perizoma o il tanga, la sorcetta potrebbe passare per un gattino persiano
> 
> Maurizio


Ricordati che sono carampana. Non ho più peli. Sono caduti tutti.
E poi mai usato perizoma o tanga.
Prima delle mutande contenitive usavo brasiliane


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, non l'ho scritto ma so già...View attachment 5066
> E' inutile tebe, non è il tipo adatto *a seguire la tua strada*.


O cazz.....:scared:

cosa vuoi dire?
No....ho cambiato idea. Non lo voglio sapere.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grande Tebe!!!!!!
> Le antenne dei fedeli le conosco bene , mio marito ha gia' dato quel porco ( si chiama cosi' giusto?)
> La copertura decisamente interessante.... *Ci penso s*i


:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ricordati che sono carampana. Non ho più peli. Sono caduti tutti.
> E poi mai usato perizoma o tanga.
> Prima delle mutande contenitive usavo brasiliane


Non mi riferivo a te, non ci avevo nemmeno pensato  che potessi usarle, poi la maggior parte di quelle che esco, non le portano, vestono con pantaloni molto attilati , il metterle provocherebbe una perdita di linearità.
Mi riferivo solo  ai tuoi consigli sul non depilarsi 


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O cazz.....:scared:
> 
> cosa vuoi dire?
> No....ho cambiato idea. Non lo voglio sapere.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, non ci avevo nemmeno pensato  che potessi usarle, poi la maggior parte di quelle che esco, non le portano, vestono con pantaloni molto attilati ,* il metterle provocherebbe una perdita di linearità.*
> Mi riferivo solo  ai tuoi consigli sul non depilarsi
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Hai ragione. Non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ci avevo pensato.



Questi sono particolari che a una donna non drovebbero sfuggire, ti perdono per l 'età

Maurizio


----------



## Spider (21 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi chiedo ma quale morbosita' ti fa leggere e commentare discussioni che tu ritieni leggere?
> Ma sai quanti ignari consorti esistono?
> Certo che mi guardo alla specchio, sono una traditrice , bugiarda , falsa e cinica che pensa solo a s'è stessa.
> Non ho chiesto il tuo giudizio al limite un tuo parere , troppo facile giudicare senza conoscere dinamiche e meccanismi di certe situazioni , fin troppo facile.
> Su cosa vuoi riflettere? Sulla complessita' dell' animo umano al limite.... Dei moralismi acclamati qui, almeno io , ce ne facciamo un baffo.....


...io non sono un moralista... mai stato.
...e non lo sono non per convenzione ma per affinità... crescendo ho sempre più valutato la libertà
 d'espressione e di comportamento, sessuale, politico, religioso.
...non importa a me e credo a nessuno qui dentro se la mattina fai colazione con pane e cazzi... o le dimensioni, il colore e la forma del prossimo cazzo che ti farai... puoi fare quello che vuoi... ma devi lasciare all'altro la libertà consapevole delle sue scelte...e questo che ti manca... su questo non sai rispondere....
Non saresti, come dici tu "giudicata" se avessi scritto che tuo marito era consapevole e concorde con il tuo comportamento
allora si puoi parlare di comportamento e non di moralità. comportamento, da alcuni criticabile se vuoi... ma chiaro e onesto... fino in fondo.
parli di moralità, quando tu per prima ne applichi una,la tua... anche su di in altra persona, tuo marito in questo caso.
certo che esistono tantissimi ignari, ma la quantità non ti giustifica... fosse anche solo uno al mondo... non fa eccezione.
... e non sono neanche morboso, proprio per niente... mi interesso delle dinamiche umane come del risultato di una pesca in altura in Alaska... o della prossima esposizione temporanea al MOMA di New York...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non sono un moralista... mai stato.
> ...e non lo sono non per convenzione ma per affinità... crescendo ho sempre più valutato la libertà
> d'espressione e di comportamento, sessuale, politico, religioso.
> ...non importa a me e credo a nessuno qui dentro se la mattina fai colazione con pane e cazzi... o le dimensioni, il colore e la forma del prossimo cazzo che ti farai... puoi fare quello che vuoi... ma devi lasciare all'altro la libertà consapevole delle sue scelte...e questo che ti manca... su questo non sai rispondere....
> ...


Grande SPider...grande...
La forza della verità:up::up::up::up:


----------



## bah (22 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entrambi sposati con prole, ci frequentiamo da un paio di mesi..... Grande attrazione fisica, il rapporto nasce e continua improntato solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso, fatto ovunque , in qualsiasi luogo anche al telefono.
> Non mi sono mai e non ho mai fatto domande  dando per scontato che a lui gli interessassi solo per il sesso.
> Da un po' comincia a chiamarmi anche solo per salutarmi , cominciamo anche a litigare insomma ad interagire.
> L' altro giorno mi dice : " qualche volta potresti anche dirmi che mi ami"!!!!!
> ...



e sono soddisfazioni!
dai primi passi alle prime paroline.
nasce. cresce. corre.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..... puoi fare quello che vuoi... ma devi lasciare all'altro la libertà consapevole delle sue scelte...e questo che ti manca... su questo non sai rispondere....
> .


Certo che so rispondere ma ho la netta sensazione che quello che ti dirò non ti piacera' , ma visto che vuoi conoscere le dinamiche umane....... Non lascio all' altro nessuna liberta' di scelta perche' sono maledettamente ipocrita, egoista e senza palle.
Benvenuto nel mondo degli amanti, mondo complesso certo fatto di menzogna ma anche di emozioni e sofferenze.... A gia' ma questo a te non interessa.


----------



## Sabina_ (22 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Boh...capisco benissimo che la ragione non basta, figurati...
> Io non ho mai tradito per mancanze all'interno della mia coppia, ho un uomo che (con qualche distinguo) è esattamente come vorrei che fosse.
> Mi completa. E sono felice con lui.
> ...



Posso confermare che a quel punto e' merda totale!


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

bah ha detto:


> e sono soddisfazioni!
> dai primi passi alle prime paroline.
> nasce. cresce. corre.



Davanti al sense of humour sono disarmata :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Davanti al sense of humour sono disarmata :rotfl:


Quoto! :rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, non ci avevo nemmeno pensato  che potessi usarle, poi la maggior parte di quelle che esco, non le portano, vestono con pantaloni molto attilati , il metterle provocherebbe una perdita di linearità.
> Mi riferivo solo  ai tuoi consigli sul non depilarsi
> 
> 
> Maurizio



ma per piacere!:mrgreen:
a parte il fatto che esiste biancheria fatta apposta senza cuciture, e quando hanno il ciclo che fanno le portatrici di linearità? non mettono il naso fuori di casa?


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma per piacere!:mrgreen:
> a parte il fatto che esiste biancheria fatta apposta senza cuciture, e quando hanno il ciclo che fanno le portatrici di linearità? non mettono il naso fuori di casa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: usano i tampax no ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma per piacere!:mrgreen:
> a parte il fatto che esiste biancheria fatta apposta senza cuciture, e quando hanno il ciclo che fanno le portatrici di linearità? non mettono il naso fuori di casa?



Parli di ciclo, non mi è mai capitato, non penso che una ragazza esca con me sapendo di averlo.



Maurizio


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Posso confermare che a quel punto e' merda totale!


merdissima oserei dire
un consiglio da chi ci passò? chiudila e gambeeeee
avessi dato retta a quintina e vari consigli io avrei evitato tantissimi casini

minkia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, non *ci *avevo nemmeno pensato *che* potessi usarle, poi la maggior parte di* quelle che esco*, non le portano, vestono con pantaloni molto attilati , il metterle provocherebbe una perdita di linearità.
> Mi riferivo solo ai tuoi consigli sul non depilarsi
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ehm, Maurizio. So che non insegni letteratura. Ma comunicare in modo corretto, e questo tu dovresti saperlo bene, è fondamentale per chi insegna. Uscire è un verbo intransitivo. Quelle, riferito a persone, è dispregiativo. La nostra lingua è complessa, un intrico di regole, ma è bellissima... e i ragazzi non prendono mai sul serio un insegnante che non si esprime in modo corretto.
ah, dimenticavo... la biancheria intima, prima di essere un accessorio, è fondamentalmente un presidio igienico. Mutande... dal latino mutandae...


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm, Maurizio. So che non insegni letteratura. Ma comunicare in modo corretto, e questo tu dovresti saperlo bene, è fondamentale per chi insegna. Uscire è un verbo intransitivo. Quelle, riferito a persone, è dispregiativo. La nostra lingua è complessa, un intrico di regole, ma è bellissima... e i ragazzi non prendono mai sul serio un insegnante che non si esprime in modo corretto.
> ah, dimenticavo... la biancheria intima, prima di essere un accessorio, è fondamentalmente un presidio igienico. Mutande... dal latino mutandae...


ma "quelle" disprezzano la biancheria intima....
vedi che non comprendi la licenza poetica??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm, Maurizio. So che non insegni letteratura. Ma comunicare in modo corretto, e questo tu dovresti saperlo bene, è fondamentale per chi insegna. Uscire è un verbo intransitivo. Quelle, riferito a persone, è dispregiativo. La nostra lingua è complessa, un intrico di regole, ma è bellissima... e i ragazzi non prendono mai sul serio un insegnante che non si esprime in modo corretto.
> ah, dimenticavo... la biancheria intima, prima di essere un accessorio, è fondamentalmente un presidio igienico. Mutande... dal latino mutandae...


Esco il cane a pisciare, mò torno.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Cari ex giovani con vite fallite, ripiegate pure la vostra rabbia, attancandovi sulla forma di una chat, purtroppo questo non cambierà la vostra situazione attuale.

Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm, Maurizio. So che non insegni letteratura. Ma comunicare in modo corretto, e questo tu dovresti saperlo bene, è fondamentale per chi insegna. Uscire è un verbo intransitivo. Quelle, riferito a persone, è dispregiativo. La nostra lingua è complessa, un intrico di regole, ma è bellissima... e i ragazzi non prendono mai sul serio un insegnante che non si esprime in modo corretto.
> ah, dimenticavo... la biancheria intima, prima di essere un accessorio, è fondamentalmente un presidio igienico. Mutande... dal latino mutandae...



ciao Sbri..stamattina stiamo freschi vero??era l'ora...

 mia moglie non le mette quasi mai..ogni tanto neanche il reggiseno..sabato l'avrei uccisa perche'siamo usciti cosi'..lei dice che si vedono,gli slip, e che stanno male..


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cari ex giovani con vite fallite, ripiegate pure la vostra rabbia, attancandovi sulla forma di una chat, purtroppo questo non cambierà la vostra situazione attuale.
> 
> Maurizio


se è per questo sono più giovane di te... non mi sento una fallita ...ma so scrivere in italiano anche su una chat! nonostante non abbia una cattedra all'università:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cari ex giovani con vite fallite, ripiegate pure la vostra rabbia, attancandovi sulla forma di una chat, purtroppo questo non cambierà la vostra situazione attuale.
> 
> Maurizio



vabbè, ci limiteremo a cambiare le mutande:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se è per questo sono più giovane di te... non mi sento una fallita ...ma so scrivere in italiano anche su una chat! nonostante non abbia una cattedra all'università:mrgreen:


"ma so scrivere in italiano"  si vede complimenti

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cari *ex giovani con vite fallite*, ripiegate pure la vostra rabbia, attancandovi sulla forma di una chat, purtroppo questo non cambierà la vostra situazione attuale.
> 
> Maurizio


hai ragione... la rabbia è una brutta bestia
:mrgreen: ehm... questo è il forum di un portale, non una chat. Sono due cose molto diverse, dal punto di vista della COMUNICAZIONE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..stamattina stiamo freschi vero??era l'ora...
> 
> mia moglie non le mette quasi mai..ogni tanto neanche il reggiseno..sabato l'avrei uccisa perche'siamo usciti cosi'..lei dice che si vedono,gli slip, e che stanno male..


Freschi freschi.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione... la rabbia è una brutta bestia
> :mrgreen: ehm... questo è il forum di un portale, non una chat. Sono due cose molto diverse, dal punto di vista della COMUNICAZIONE.


ne sei sicura, allora io con te cosa sto facendo in questo momento.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "ma so scrivere in italiano" si vede complimenti
> 
> Maurizio


non capisco...dov'è l'errore?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne sei sicura, allora io con te cosa sto facendo in questo momento.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Il coglione, quello che ti riesce meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non capisco...dov'è l'errore?


fattelo spiegare dalle lessicomane sbriciolata.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fattelo spiegare dalle lessicomane sbriciolata.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


spiegamelo tu, visto che sei l'unico a vederlo!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il coglione, quello che ti riesce meglio.


Senti, vuoi fare una brutta figura anche oggi? datti una sistemata al riporto e cerca di non essere volgare come al solito.


Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne sei sicura, allora io con te cosa sto facendo in questo momento.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Stai scrivendo su un forum di un portale che si ispira ad una certa tematica. Non stai scrivendo a me o ad un gruppo di utenti, quello che scriviamo resta, chiunque arrivi sul forum potrà leggerlo in futuro. Ma queste cose dovresti insegnarle tu a me, no?


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne sei sicura, allora io con te cosa sto facendo in questo momento.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



il figo, ovvio:mrgreen:

ma che ci vieni a fare in mezzo ai falliti? chiedo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> il figo, ovvio:mrgreen:
> 
> ma che ci vieni a fare in mezzo ai falliti? chiedo


Ti hanno scartato a qualche provino? forse non ero io? mi dispiace che ti devo dire.

Maurizio


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti hanno scartato a qualche provino? forse non ero io? mi dispiace che ti devo dire.
> 
> Maurizio



no, ma da me si dice
parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha

che parli a fare con i falliti?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai scrivendo su un forum di un portale che si ispira ad una certa tematica. Non stai scrivendo a me o ad un gruppo di utenti, quello che scriviamo resta, chiunque arrivi sul forum potrà leggerlo in futuro. Ma queste cose dovresti insegnarle tu a me, no?


Mi fai troppo ridere, mai sentito parlare dei  forum che hanno una chat? stai prendendo un granchio grosso come una casa,  ci sei abituata visto i tuoi precedenti sentimentali.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti, vuoi fare una brutta figura anche oggi? datti una sistemata al riporto e cerca di non essere volgare come al solito.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Si. C'è da dire, simpatico amico, che non ho il riporto, non mi metto le magliette al contrario e di solito non mi faccio scoprire. Così almeno la prossima volta che apri un thread su di me magari ti viene un pò meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fattelo spiegare dalle lessicomane sbriciolata.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Il lessico è cosa ben diversa dalla grammatica. La comunicazione è forma, oltre che sostanza, dico male, Maurizio?


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere, mai sentito parlare dei forum che hanno una chat? stai prendendo un granchio grosso come una casa, ci* sei abituata visto i tuoi precedenti sentimentali*.
> 
> Maurizio



e con questo cosa vorresti dire?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, ma da me si dice
> parla con chi ne sa, tratta con chi ne ha
> 
> che parli a fare con i falliti?


Ti ricordo che sei tu a scrivermi, ti sto rispondendo solo per educazione

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere, mai sentito parlare dei forum che hanno una chat? stai prendendo un granchio grosso come una casa, ci sei abituata visto i tuoi precedenti sentimentali.
> 
> Maurizio


Si, ma in quei casi o scrivi sul forum, o scrivi sulla chat, non contemporaneamente. Non è che scrivi sul forum come fosse la chat. Convivono sulla stessa pagina ma sono due entità distinte, e si usano in maniera diversa.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il lessico è cosa ben diversa dalla grammatica. La comunicazione è forma, oltre che sostanza, dico male, Maurizio?


+ o meno come il portale hahahahahahahahahhahha dubito che tu sappia cosè
fammi capire tu ti colleghi tramite tradimento.net?

Cambia argomento  è meglio!

Maurizio


Per una definizione di "portale web"

Il termine "portale", per quanto relativamente recente, è uno dei più utilizzati (e spesso abusati) tanto dai profani quanto dai professionisti di Internet. Non è infatti possibile ottenere una unica e comunemente accettata definizione di "portale web" senza incappare in una lunga serie di contraddizioni e lacune.

Confrontando più fonti si è ottenuto di poter identificare il portale con un servizio che opera da mediatore di informazione (infomediario) a favore degli utenti della Rete, permettendo a questi di raggiungere tramite un particolare punto di ingresso nella Rete una grande quantità delle risorse esistenti. Un portale è sostanzialmente un aggregatore di informazione che offre un servizio di navigazione sul WWW facilitando il lavoro di ricerca: nati come evoluzione dei motori di ricerca, i portali hanno associato agli strumenti tipici di questi (search engines e categorizzazione delle informazioni) altri servizi, informativi e non, allo scopo di proporsi come accesso preferenziale e guida per la navigazione via Internet.

Sulla base delle modifiche apportate negli ultimi tempi ai portali più famosi e trafficati sono state individuate due tendenze di sviluppo che interessano questa particolare categoria di siti web: da un lato si ha uno sforzo verso la sempre maggiore integrazione dei servizi di navigazione, sviluppo in questo della funzione prima dei motori di ricerca di cui i portali sono i discendenti; dall'altro si assiste ad un passaggio da un'ottica di offerta di contenuti di stampo generalista (quindi molto variegata e, idealmente, onnicomprensiva) ad una di posizionamento di dominanza in un settore di nicchia, con obbligo quindi di una notevole specializzazione.

Tale sviluppo è dettato dai vincoli propri del medium Internet: questo si fonda sul precetto della "libertà dell'utente" intesa (anche) come obbligo di non canalizzare e limitare eccessivamente i possibili percorsi all'interno del mare magnum delle risorse disponibili. Di conseguenza è inevitabile considerare che la disposizione dei contenuti presenti sulla Rete e le varie possibilità di raggiungerli devono costituire una configurazione specifica per questo medium senza necessariamente adeguarsi a realtà preesistenti solo per questioni di analogia funzionale. Un esempio per chiarire meglio: spesso si è sentito dire che Internet assomiglia ad un supermercato, poiché è possibile muoversi al suo interno (più o meno) liberamente e prendere i prodotti-contenuti che interessano. Il modello-supermarket è legato alle caratteristiche proprie di una logistica fisica, la quale prevede una ripartizione dei capitali e degli spazi espositivi (tipicamente beni cosiddetti scarsi, cioè limitati) in maniera da favorire la compresenza di tante marche e prodotti, ognuno in quantità limitata (interesse all'ampiezza di gamma) oppure di poche marche e pochi prodotti ma ognuno in grande quantità (interesse alla profondità dell'assortimento).

Internet, nella cui realtà spazi e capitali non sono beni altrettanto scarsi, adotta invece una logistica cognitiva che prevede che si rispetti l'imperativo dell'assortimento totale, sia nella direzione della ampiezza di gamma sia in quella della profondità dell'assortimento stesso. Su questa base è possibile operare una prima distinzione tra meta-portali (o megaportali), essenzialmente generalisti, e portali di secondo livello: i primi garantiscono l'accesso orizzontale (nel senso di ampiezza di gamma) ai secondi, che invece offrono contenuti e servizi specifici e specializzati.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che sei tu a scrivermi, ti sto rispondendo solo per educazione
> 
> Maurizio



veramente io sto scrivendo su un forum pubblico
glissa se non sai che dire, e lascia stare l'educazione


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri..stamattina stiamo freschi vero??era l'ora...
> 
> *mia moglie non le mette quasi mai..ogni tanto neanche il reggiseno..sabato l'avrei uccisa perche'siamo usciti cosi'..lei dice che si vedono,gli slip, e che stanno male..*


Uccidila Lothy, uccidila!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io sto scrivendo su un forum pubblico
> glissa se non sai che dire, e lascia stare l'educazione


Se rispondi a me scrivi a me non ti pare?

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> + o meno come il portale hahahahahahahahahhahha dubito che tu sappia cosè
> fammi capire tu ti colleghi tramite tradimento.net?
> 
> Cambia argomento è meglio!
> ...



Maurizio, sono impressionato! Ma questo è un piccolo estratto della tua tesi di laurea diventata poi libro di testo?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma in quei casi o scrivi sul forum, o scrivi sulla chat, non contemporaneamente. Non è che scrivi sul forum come fosse la chat. Convivono sulla stessa pagina ma sono due entità distinte, e si usano in maniera diversa.


Entità?  parla di fantascienza che è meglio. 

Domanda: spiegami come si fa a scrivere contemporaneamente,  ho  solo 2 mani e non ci sono mai riuscito.


Maurizio


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se rispondi a me scrivi a me non ti pare?
> 
> Maurizio



no, su un forum capita di trovare un post e aver voglia di dire la propria opinione

si parlava di mutande e linearità, e io ho detto la mia, tutto qua

poi è vero, mi capita anche di scrivere direttamente a qualcun'altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere, mai sentito parlare dei forum che hanno una chat? stai prendendo un granchio grosso come una casa, ci sei abituata visto i tuoi precedenti sentimentali.
> 
> Maurizio


Ossignur. E io che pensavo che i giovani conoscessero la realtà virtuale. Vediamo: il forum era anticamente un luogo dove si dibattevano questioni importanti, dove la gente si recava per ascoltare notabili e politici, per essere informata: nel mondo virtuale è un insieme di sezioni a tema, alle quali si accede in base alle autorizzazioni e in questa modalità di comunicazione anche la forma è importante. La chat è una forma di comunicazione immediata, dove si fanno chiacchere: questa modalità di comunicazione è informale. E' il portale che può avere al suo interno l'accesso ad una o più chat. La differenza che passa tra scrivere su un forum e scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Entità? parla di fantascienza che è meglio.
> 
> Domanda: spiegami come si fa a scrivere contemporaneamente, ho solo 2 mani e non ci sono mai riuscito.
> 
> ...


Appunto, dico: o usi il forum, o la chat. E sono due cose (entità) diverse. Tu vuoi far intendere che il forum è alla stregua di una chat, e per quello hai fatto un esempio ben stupido, cioè quello dei forum con una tagboard annessa. Per quello ti scrivevo che, ammesso per assurdo che tu ci scrivessi contemporaneamente, non esiste congruità tra i due. Il forum, semplicemente, non è una chat e non funziona come tale, con la tagboard o meno.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ossignur. E io che pensavo che i giovani conoscessero la realtà virtuale. Vediamo: il forum era anticamente un luogo dove si dibattevano questioni importanti, dove la gente si recava per ascoltare notabili e politici, per essere informata: nel mondo virtuale è un insieme di sezioni a tema, alle quali si accede in base alle autorizzazioni e in questa modalità di comunicazione anche la forma è importante. La chat è una forma di comunicazione immediata, dove si fanno chiacchere: questa modalità di comunicazione è informale. E' il portale che può avere al suo interno l'accesso ad una o più chat. La differenza che passa tra scrivere su un forum e scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico.


Ocio che la realta' virtuale non ha niente a che fare coi fora...

per la serie chi corregge chi...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ocio che la realta' virtuale non ha niente a che fare coi fora...
> 
> per la serie chi corregge chi...
> 
> ahahahah


e hai pure ragione. Sorry:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto, dico: o usi il forum, o la chat. E sono due cose (entità) diverse. Tu vuoi far intendere che il forum è alla stregua di una chat, e per quello hai fatto un esempio ben stupido, cioè quello dei forum con una tagboard annessa. Per quello ti scrivevo che, ammesso per assurdo che tu ci scrivessi contemporaneamente, non esiste congruità tra i due. Il forum, semplicemente, non è una chat e non funziona come tale, con la tagboard o meno.


pur chattando non sai di cosa parli.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pur chattando non sai di cosa parli.
> 
> Maurizio


E come no.


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Scusa Maurizio ... 

C’è una differenza tra chat e forum … 

Il forum da la possibilità di una interazione asincrona … cioè si può discutere su un tema in tempi diversi … mentre nella chat, la discussione avviene a tempo reale … e la discussione non rimane … cioè, io il giorno dopo non posso andare a vedere cosa avete chattato oggi … mentre in un forum si …

sienne


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no.


la chat e' principalmente per il rimorchio, mentre invece questo forum.....

























































pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la chat e' principalmente per il rimorchio, mentre invece questo forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. Alla fine quasi tutti i forum più o meno, mica solo questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ossignur. E io che pensavo che i giovani conoscessero la realtà virtuale. Vediamo: il forum era anticamente un luogo dove si dibattevano questioni importanti, dove la gente si recava per ascoltare notabili e politici, per essere informata: nel mondo virtuale è un insieme di sezioni a tema, alle quali si accede in base alle autorizzazioni e in questa modalità di comunicazione anche la forma è importante. La chat è una forma di comunicazione immediata, dove si fanno chiacchere: questa modalità di comunicazione è informale. E' il portale che può avere al suo interno l'accesso ad una o più chat. La differenza che passa tra scrivere su un forum e scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico.


"scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico."

ossia la differenza che c'è tra chat libera e chat privata?
o come definire tradimento.net un portale?

cambia argomento dammi retta!

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico."
> 
> ossia la differenza che c'è tra chat libera e chat privata?
> o come definire tradimento.net un portale?
> ...


ma scusa le verità assolute sono sempre e solo le tue? con te non c'è confronto su nessun argomento!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "scrivere in una chat è la stessa che passa tra partecipare ad una discussione in un luogo pubblico e parlare in privato con un tuo amico."
> 
> ossia la differenza che c'è tra chat libera e chat privata?
> o come definire tradimento.net un portale?
> ...


Buongiorno Maurizio..essendo tipo Pico de Paperis,,quindi laureato anche in chattologia...esprimo il mio parere..parere..per dire e'la verita' vissuta...

scherzi a parte sono stato il re della chat...e ti dico che questo sito e'altra cosa.parola del Sommo Lothar..quindi lascia stare Sbri..


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Scusa Maurizio ...
> 
> C’è una differenza tra chat e forum …
> 
> ...


ma che dici hahaahahahahhaha quello dipende dalla durata che si imposta in un sito web.
se si può interagire in un forum, vuol dire che dispone di chat pubblica e privata dal momento che esisto gli MP

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Maurizio..essendo tipo Pico de Paperis,,quindi laureato anche in chattologia...esprimo il mio parere..parere..per dire e'la verita' vissuta...
> 
> scherzi a parte sono stato il re della chat...e ti dico che questo sito e'altra cosa.parola del Sommo Lothar..quindi lascia stare Sbri..


Scusa ma ha definito tradimento.net un portale, capisco l 'amicizia,  almeno spiegategli la differenza.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che dici hahaahahahahhaha quello dipende dalla durata che si imposta in un sito web.
> se si può interagire in un forum, vuol dire che dispone di chat pubblica e privata dal momento che esisto gli MP
> 
> Maurizio


va bon, dài. Eri convinto di essere in chat... il fatto di essere in un forum non ti piace. OK, non è un problema, Maurì, fai come se fossi in chat...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scusa le verità assolute sono sempre e solo le tue? con te non c'è confronto su nessun argomento!


queste cose  non sono  opinionabili mi dispiace.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va bon, dài. Eri convinto di essere in chat... il fatto di essere in un forum non ti piace. OK, non è un problema, Maurì, fai come se fossi in chat...



devo far finta di essere anche in un portale hahaahhaahhahahaha

Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Alla fine quasi tutti i forum più o meno, mica solo questo.


sto cazzo...se vede che cazzo de posti frequenti...

ahahahah

in quelli di politica  o finanza che frequento io, ogni riferimento personale e cazzeggio rimorchiante te porta al ban automatico e definitivo....

di la' se conosce solo il sesso degli utenti e niente di piu' e pure qua a dire il vero se conosce il sesso, espresso in cm pero'.......

ahahahahahah


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va bon, dài. Eri convinto di essere in chat... il fatto di essere in un forum non ti piace. OK, non è un problema, Maurì, fai come se fossi in chat...


Pensa se leggessimo contestualmente alla scrittura come avveniva agli albori... :scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto cazzo...se vede che cazzo de posti frequenti...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


E grazie al cazzo, sveglione. Forum nerdissimi a tema esclusi, chiaramente. Che poi chissà che cazzo di posto frequenterò mai, visto che scrivo solo qua. Tu stai pure su quelli di MilanoFinanza, e alla fine ci potresti pure rimanere, vè?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma ha definito tradimento.net un portale, capisco l 'amicizia, almeno spiegategli la differenza.
> 
> Maurizio




amicizia???di lei so solo che  e'una bella donna e che abitiamo vicino..quando una sera verra'al Crystal a prendere l'ape con me..allora si...che la cuccchero'...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto cazzo...se vede che cazzo de posti frequenti...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



dai lascialo perdere, se questo forum disponesse di una  BanList scriverebbe solo le XXX, in quel caso penserà che si tratti di un problema di tastiera.

Maurizio



Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Maurizio
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Eh, bè.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo, sveglione. Forum nerdissimi a tema esclusi, chiaramente. Che poi chissà che cazzo di posto frequenterò mai, visto che scrivo solo qua. Tu stai pure su quelli di MilanoFinanza, e alla fine ci potresti pure rimanere, vè?


io in quei siti m'informo qua me ce diverto, poi coi cazzoni come te nun ne parlamo...ahahahahah

comunque te ribadisco che qua dal forum sconfina' nella chat ce vole n'attimo perche' e' voluto...

pure se fosse a tema d'astronautica alla fine il risultato sarebbe stato istess...

nun so se il mio dire se sintonizza al tuo sentire...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Pensa se leggessimo contestualmente alla scrittura come avveniva agli albori... :scared:



Geko  spiega cos'è un portale, spiega cos'è una chat presente in un forum,  vediamo se sei obiettivo.



Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amicizia???di lei so solo che e'una bella donna e che abitiamo vicino..quando una sera verra'al Crystal a prendere l'ape con me..allora si...che la cuccchero'...


allora non siamo amici?iange: ... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Geko spiega cos'è un portale, spiega cos'è una chat presente in un forum, vediamo se sei obiettivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio



signori la Borsa sta crollando ..euro alla frutta...altro che portale caro mio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io in quei siti m'informo qua me ce diverto, poi coi cazzoni come te nun ne parlamo...ahahahahah
> 
> comunque te ribadisco che qua dal forum sconfina' nella chat ce vole n'attimo perche' e' voluto...
> 
> ...


Ma qua penso che molti, te e me compresi, ci scrivono perchè si divertono. A parte quelli che ci vengono a piangere. Sai, puntualizzo perchè caghi il cazzo sulle stronzate che è un piacere. Detto questo: sconfinare nella chat capita se si è assidui su un forum. Tipo se ci rispondiamo a distanza di cinque minuti, che comunque non sono tempistiche da chat, diciamo. Ma le similitudini finiscono qua. Poi se ti riferisci all'aspetto dell'acchiappo, non ne ho idea perchè non vado in chat. Su altri forum so che capita eccome, ma non mi ci sono mai trovato in mezzo, che di rimorchiare sui forum non è che m'è mai fregato alcunchè. Chiaramente, a rigor di logica, puoi trovare l'acchiappo anche su un forum di astrofisica, mica no. O di finanza (ops, ti bannano). Auguri, nel caso.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non siamo amici?iange: ... :mrgreen:



certo che lo siamo...purtroppo solo virtuali.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..ma prima o poi ti cucco


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> signori la Borsa sta crollando ..euro alla frutta...altro che portale caro mio


ed e' solo ed ancora lunedi'....

pe' venerdi' semo falliti pure noi insieme a grecia e spagna...

grazie Monti e soprattutto l'orso Napo che ce dicevano che nun se poteva anna' a vota' oseno' lo spread qui lo spread li e su e giu'...


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Geko  spiega cos'è un portale, spiega cos'è una chat presente in un forum,  vediamo se sei obiettivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ehm... Dunque, sì... Premetto che ho avuto poco tempo per studiare perché mia nonna è morta per la terza volta e ho perso il quaderno con tutti gli appunti, anzi se l'è mangiato il cane.

Comunque... No problem. L'improvvisazione è il mio forte:


Un portale è un... posto o un oggetto che ti permette di teletrasportarti da un'altra parte, un po' come il binario 9 e 3/4 di Harry Potter, per capirci.
Ma cosa ne sapete voi babbani...

La chat... Beh, la mia ex ex ex fidanzata francese quando parlava della chat si riferiva a un'altra cosa eh. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ah no, quella si scrive "chatte".


Mi perdoni Prof... Sono impreparato.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua penso che molti, te e me compresi, ci scrivono perchè si divertono. A parte quelli che ci vengono a piangere. Sai, puntualizzo perchè caghi il cazzo sulle stronzate che è un piacere. Detto questo: sconfinare nella chat capita se si è assidui su un forum. Tipo se ci rispondiamo a distanza di cinque minuti, che comunque non sono tempistiche da chat, diciamo. Ma le similitudini finiscono qua. Poi se ti riferisci all'aspetto dell'acchiappo, non ne ho idea perchè non vado in chat. Su altri forum so che capita eccome, ma non mi ci sono mai trovato in mezzo, che di rimorchiare sui forum non è che m'è mai fregato alcunchè. Chiaramente, a rigor di logica, puoi trovare l'acchiappo anche su un forum di astrofisica, mica no. O di finanza (ops, ti bannano). Auguri, nel caso.


se vabbe' che mo' voj fa' quello che, a me scappa da ride...

ahahahahah

altri motivi per la tua permanenza qua che nun siano pe' rimorchia', io nun li vedo....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm... Dunque, sì... Premetto che ho avuto poco tempo per studiare perché mia nonna è morta per la terza volta e ho perso il quaderno con tutti gli appunti, anzi se l'è mangiato il cane.
> 
> Comunque... No problem. L'improvvisazione è il mio forte:
> 
> ...


Quando si è amici , nel tuo caso non si riesce ad essere obiettivi , anche se ti ritengo una persona  intelligente , questo è un tuo limite.

Maurizio

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vabbe' che mo' voj fa' quello che, a me scappa da ride...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



Lascia che ti dica: io qua ci faccio quello che ci si fa coi forum, ovvero ci passo tempo. Non, diciamo, "broccolo" nessuno. Non me ne frega un cazzo attualmente, e manco me ne fregava quando cominciai a scriverci in generale, su internet. Non ne ho mai avuto bisogno, perchè, ti dirò, a me arrapano in verità solo e solamente quei coglionazzi da forum tipo te. Ed infatti ti ho acchiappato alla grandissima, non è vero? E dove scappi più.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia che ti dica: io qua ci faccio quello che ci si fa coi forum, ovvero ci passo tempo. Non, diciamo, "broccolo" nessuno. Non me ne frega un cazzo attualmente, e manco me ne fregava quando cominciai a scriverci in generale, su internet. Non ne ho mai avuto bisogno, perchè, ti dirò, a me arrapano in verità solo e solamente quei coglionazzi da forum tipo te. Ed infatti ti ho acchiappato alla grandissima, non è vero? E dove scappi più.


ue' strunz' te pij carci in kulo da tutti in maniera pure commovente e vieni affa' er gasato proprio co' me??

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed e' solo ed ancora lunedi'....
> 
> pe' venerdi' semo falliti pure noi insieme a grecia e spagna...
> 
> grazie Monti e soprattutto l'orso Napo che ce dicevano che nun se poteva anna' a vota' oseno' lo spread qui lo spread li e su e giu'...


va'detto..sappiamoc he Silvio non aveva nessuna colpa dello spread...la vedo brutto..non so che fare..dove cazzo si investe??...ma la Spagna amico mio..ricordi Zapatero??sembrava chissa'chi..''siamo davanti all'Italia''disse..infatti...solo le nozze dei gay ha fatto...
''scappare'' da euro subito..croazia svizzera danimarca..forse turchia


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' strunz' te pij carci in kulo da tutti in maniera pure commovente e vieni affa' er gasato proprio co' me??
> 
> ahahahahah


CVD


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> va'detto..sappiamoc he Silvio non aveva nessuna colpa dello spread...la vedo brutto..non so che fare..dove cazzo si investe??...ma la Spagna amico mio..ricordi Zapatero??sembrava chissa'chi..''siamo davanti all'Italia''disse..infatti...solo le nozze dei gay ha fatto...
> ''scappare'' da euro subito..croazia svizzera danimarca..forse turchia


er nano non ha colpe sullo spread ma sul negare la crisi per anni si...eccazzo se certe robe se facevano subito non ci troveremmo inguaiati cosi'....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lascia che ti dica: io qua ci faccio quello che ci si fa coi forum, ovvero ci passo tempo. Non, diciamo, "broccolo" nessuno. Non me ne frega un cazzo attualmente, e manco me ne fregava quando cominciai a scriverci in generale, su internet. Non ne ho mai avuto bisogno, perchè, ti dirò, a me arrapano in verità solo e solamente quei coglionazzi da forum tipo te. Ed infatti ti ho acchiappato alla grandissima, non è vero? E dove scappi più.


coi forum?  per non dire del resto.  

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> coi forum? per non dire del resto.
> 
> Maurizio


Adesso non essere acido, Maurì. :nuke:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso non essere acido, Maurì. :nuke:


Ti ho visto incartato, mi è sembrato carino aggiungere un bel fiocco.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ho visto incartato, mi è sembrato carino aggiungere un bel fiocco.
> 
> Maurizio


Come sei carino, Maurizio.


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si è amici , nel tuo caso non si riesce ad essere obiettivi , anche se ti ritengo una persona  intelligente , questo è un tuo limite.
> 
> Maurizio
> 
> Maurizio


Ma nooo Maurizio, io non conosco Sbriciolata. 

Non sono un esperto, non è il mio campo, non ci azzecco sempre con la terminologia ma di certo la destinazione d'uso di un forum è diversa da quella di una chat (all'inglese). Ne converrai.

Questa ad esempio è una discussione, c'è un tema e si parla di un argomento specifico, no? Hai tutto il tempo che vuoi per pensare alla risposta... Per questo non si usano tutte le abbreviazioni tipiche della chat come LOL, cmq al posto di comunque, k al posto di ch (abbreviazioni, tipiche degli sms, che io aborro) GTFO (una delle mie preferite), AFK ad esempio è emblematica: Away from keyboard, proprio perché in chat si fa una chiacchierata informale, qui puoi anche scrivere in maniera informale ma in ogni caso quello che scrivi resta. E qui se sei lontano dalla tastiera non gliene importa una sega a nessuno. :mrgreen: Anzi... In certi casi si è perfino più contenti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma nooo Maurizio, io non conosco Sbriciolata.
> 
> Non sono un esperto, non è il mio campo, non ci azzecco sempre con la terminologia ma di certo la destinazione d'uso di un forum è diversa da quella di una chat (all'inglese). Ne converrai.
> 
> Questa ad esempio è una discussione, c'è un tema e si parla di un argomento specifico, no? Hai tutto il tempo che vuoi per pensare alla risposta... Per questo non si usano tutte le abbreviazioni tipiche della chat come LOL, cmq al posto di comunque, k al posto di ch (abbreviazioni, tipiche degli sms, che io aborro) GTFO (una delle mie preferite), AFK ad esempio è emblematica: Away from keyboard, proprio perché in chat si fa una chiacchierata informale, qui puoi anche scrivere in maniera informale ma in ogni caso quello che scrivi resta. E qui se sei lontano dalla tastiera non gliene importa una sega a nessuno. :mrgreen: Anzi... In certi casi si è perfino più contenti! :mrgreen:



La parola chat significa letteralmente “chiacchierata“, è un termine inglese utilizzato per definire una conversazione fra due o più persone utilizzando internet come tramite di comunicazione.
La chat ha delle caratterisciche specifiche che la contraddistinguono, il fatto che la convesazione fra le persone online sia in tempo reale, che le persone che chattano possano essere perfetti sconosciuti (non essersi mai visti ne sentiti prima), che l’ausilio utilizzato per chattare sia prevalentemente una tastitera collegata a un computer connesso a internet.

La chat non è altro che una finestra del nostro programma o sito internet che ci mette in comunicazione, con uno spazio dedicato nella quale possiamo scrivere tramite la tastiera e con uno spazio nella quale possiamo leggere ciò che l’altra persona ci scrive.


Adesso vogliamo parlare di "portale" ?

Maurizio


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> * Adesso vogliamo parlare di "portale" ?*
> 
> Maurizio


E' la domanda per la lode, Prof? :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (23 Luglio 2012)

Proprio perchè siamo in un forum, dove si discute dell'argomento di cui in oggetto (in questo caso le richieste affettive dell'amante di colei che ha creato il thread "Mi ha spiazzato") vi faccio notare che 

siete un tantinello OT 
(off topic = fuori tema)

Ecco qual è la differenza tra un forum e una stanza di chat, differenza che a molti non pare chiara per nulla.


Ovviamente, per una qualsiasi cosa (oggetto, spazio, relazione), che abbia una certa destinazione d'uso, non si esclude che se ne possano ideare di diverse. Anche il motore della mia auto potrebbe andar bene per asciugarci i panni, se è caldo; chiaramente questo non significa affatto che sia stato concepito con quella funzione.

Certo Maurizio e altri che non si registrano non possono utilizzare i messaggi privati: quel che ne consegue è che abusano degli spazi pubblici e tant'è. Ma non è che poi bisogna anche far loro un applauso o subire certe lezioncine saccenti. Almeno avessero il buon gusto di tacere.

E con questo concludo, che sono OT pure io.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E' la domanda per la lode, Prof? :mrgreen:


Non puoi avere la lode, se hai già toppato nella prima domanda sorry

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Proprio perchè siamo in un forum, dove si discute dell'argomento di cui in oggetto (in questo caso le richieste affettive dell'amante di colei che ha creato il thread "Mi ha spiazzato") vi faccio notare che
> 
> siete un tantinello OT
> (off topic = fuori tema)
> ...


Se ogni volta per rispondersi tra utenti, c'è da aprire  un thread per non essere OT, mi sembra più assurdo di esserlo. 

Maurizio


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Proprio perchè siamo in un forum, *dove si discute dell'argomento di cui in oggetto* (in questo caso le richieste affettive dell'amante di colei che ha creato il thread "Mi ha spiazzato") vi faccio notare che
> 
> siete un tantinello OT
> (off topic = fuori tema)
> ...


L'avevo già detto io. 



geko ha detto:


> Ma nooo Maurizio, io non conosco Sbriciolata.
> 
> Non sono un esperto, non è il mio campo, non ci azzecco sempre con la  terminologia ma di certo la destinazione d'uso di un forum è diversa da  quella di una chat (all'inglese). Ne converrai.
> 
> Questa ad esempio è una discussione, *c'è un tema e si parla di un  argomento specifico, no?* Hai tutto il tempo che vuoi per pensare alla  risposta... Per questo non si usano tutte le abbreviazioni tipiche della  chat come LOL, cmq al posto di comunque, k al posto di ch  (abbreviazioni, tipiche degli sms, che io aborro) GTFO (una delle mie  preferite), AFK ad esempio è emblematica: Away from keyboard, proprio  perché in chat si fa una chiacchierata informale, qui puoi anche  scrivere in maniera informale ma in ogni caso quello che scrivi resta. E  qui se sei lontano dalla tastiera non gliene importa una sega a  nessuno. :mrgreen: Anzi... In certi casi si è perfino più contenti! :mrgreen:



Comunque sì: tutto giustissimo, brava Leda! (se non conoscessi la tua vera indole da _capa spammer_ saresti perfino credibile! :mrgreen: ).


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er nano non ha colpe sullo spread ma sul negare la crisi per anni si...eccazzo se certe robe se facevano subito non ci troveremmo inguaiati cosi'....



ma non solo lui lo styesso ha fatto Prodi Rumor etc....adesso bersani e alfano sono comodi..fanno mettere la faccia a Monti.
ma amico caro..ascolta io non sono un'analfabeta,ho una laurea..leggo..etc..dicevo ieri con mia moglie..ero rimasto in Sardegna,esempio...a province CA NU SS...adesso salta fuori OT e altre 5..che bisogno avevano i Sardi??e quante sono costate??e tu che stai li....perche'MB????..quando e'attaccata a MI?e PO?..quante ancora.....


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non solo lui lo styesso ha fatto Prodi Rumor etc....adesso bersani e alfano sono comodi..fanno mettere la faccia a Monti.
> ma amico caro..ascolta io non sono un'analfabeta,ho una laurea..leggo..etc..dicevo ieri con mia moglie..ero rimasto in Sardegna,esempio...a province CA NU SS...adesso salta fuori OT e altre 5..che bisogno avevano i Sardi??e quante sono costate??e tu che stai li....perche'MB????..quando e'attaccata a MI?e PO?..quante ancora.....


gia' che torni a Rumor ripassamose pure le guerre puniche...

ahahahah

comunque che facciano mettere la faccia a Monti e' indubbio ma se i tagli ai ricottari nun se fanno saranno spazzati tutti via alle prossime elezioni, anche se ho paura che le rimanderanno con un'altra scusa dato che Grillo fara' cappotto.....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Adesso comincio a essere spiazzata pure io..... Parliamo troppo, troppe domande, troppe curiosita'.
Ma perche' ci si infila in tunnel consapevoli che non esiste via di uscita?
ma si facciamo del male...... Lo so devo fermarmi, le vacanze aiuteranno o peggioreranno????? 
Vi faro' sapere.....nel frattempo non andate troppo OT non e' carino


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In realta' mi pongo dei freni a priori uno scudo corazzato che mi preserva da quella merda totale nella quale vorrei evitare di trovarmici.


Mi autoquoto.... Ho come l' impressione di cominciare a trovarmi nella famosa merda......siamo lontani in questo periodo perche' io sono via in vacanza ma lo sento tutti i santi giorni, al telefono e mille messaggi.... Consapevoli che la situazione ci piace parecchio.....
Parliamo di tutto e di piu'..... 
E uno che fa in questi frangenti.......??????


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E uno che fa in questi frangenti.......??????


Dipende dal tipo di persona: mediocre o superiore?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di persona: mediocre o superiore?


Domanda sibillina
Ovvio che superiore....


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Domanda sibillina
> Ovvio che superiore....


Allora una persona superiore riesce a tenere a freno le vampate d'amore e a relegare dove è giusto che sia l'altro.
oppure chiude subito, oppure si fa un bell'esame dentro per capire cose vuole dalla vita e da questa relazione e soprattutto si chiede dove possa portare.

Insomma si fa una domanda e si da anche una risposta...e quando non ci riesce gliela da la sibilla.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora una persona superiore riesce a tenere a freno le vampate d'amore e a relegare dove è giusto che sia l'altro.
> oppure chiude subito, oppure *si fa un bell'esame dentro per capire cose vuole dalla vita e da questa relazione e soprattutto si chiede dove possa portare.
> 
> Insomma si fa una domanda e si da anche una risposta...e quando non ci riesce gliela da la sibilla*.


Sibilla Smeraldina! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora una persona superiore riesce a tenere a freno le vampate d'amore e a relegare dove è giusto che sia l'altro.
> oppure chiude subito, oppure si fa un bell'esame dentro per capire cose vuole dalla vita e da questa relazione e soprattutto si chiede dove possa portare.
> 
> Insomma si fa una domanda e si da anche una risposta...e quando non ci riesce gliela da la sibilla.


Perfetto hai il cell della Sibilla????


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora una persona superiore riesce a tenere a freno le vampate d'amore e a relegare dove è giusto che sia l'altro.
> oppure chiude subito, oppure si fa un bell'esame dentro per capire cose vuole dalla vita e da questa relazione e soprattutto si chiede dove possa portare.
> 
> Insomma si fa una domanda e si da anche una risposta...e quando non ci riesce gliela da la sibilla.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perfetto hai il cell della Sibilla????


Se non sei in grado di fare quelle cose...sei sicura di essere superiore?


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sibilla Smeraldina! :up:





Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo


:bacio:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

*P*

Mi mancherai , ti pensero' tutto il week-end....... Così mi scrive!!!!! Azz mi sa che ci viene la polmonite.....


----------

